
Justices Suggest They May Let States Legalize Sports Gambling - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-04/justices-suggest-they-may-let-states-legalize-sports-gambling
======
bob_theslob646
U.S. Supreme Court justices suggested they may uphold New Jersey’s
legalization of sports gambling, in a move that could ripple quickly across
the country and let other states grab some of the billions of dollars now bet
illegally.

Should the high court strike down the federal law, other states could move
quickly to take part of the $150 billion the casino-backed American Gaming
Association says is wagered illegally every year. By some estimates, more than
a dozen states could have legal sports gambling by the end of next year.

New Jersey Governor Chris Christie, who sat in the front row for the argument,
told reporters afterward that his state is ready to begin sports betting
within two weeks if it prevails. The court will rule by June.

Wait, what, why June? It takes that long? I wonder how draft Kings will do
after this decision.

